# appel d'offre



## Hector007

Hola a todos:

Alguien me puede ayudar a traducir "appel d'offre" en español

Gracias


----------



## ed-hipo

"peticion de oferta"
mieux vaut attendre l'aide d'un natif


----------



## NeuillyBCN

Hola,

Convocatoria...


----------



## terepere

*Buenas!*

*Más:*

*Convocatoria pública/concurso: la administración sacó a concurso la adjudicación de las obras de la carretera X.*

*A ver qué dicen los demás.*
*Saludos!*


----------



## Jacqui

Licitación, contratación pública


----------



## terepere

Totalmente de acuerdo con Jacqui. 
Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
Depende de que se trata.
S'il s'agit du secteur privé ce sera: petición de oferta(s); demanda.
S'il s'agit du secteur public= concurso-subasta, licitación
Faire un appel d'offres = abrir concurso (public); hacer una demanda o una petición de ofertas.


----------



## terepere

Gracias por tu precisión Gurb.

 Aunque opino que los entes privados también pueden "sacar a concurso la adjudicación de las obras  de la carretera X" (si han de subcontratar, por ejemplo). 

Aún así, es cierto que en la mayoría de las situaciones el vocabulario se emplea como tú dices. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
Saludos.


----------



## GURB

Hola terepere
Sí, efectivamente.
Para petición de oferta mira este hilo:
http://www.emtmadrid.es/data/comun/2006-memoria.pdf
Un saludo


----------



## terepere

GURB said:


> Hola terepere
> Sí, efectivamente.
> Para petición de oferta mira este hilo:
> http://www.emtmadrid.es/data/comun/2006-memoria.pdf
> Un saludo


 

Pues tienes toda la razón del mundo, Gurb. Me he dado un paseo por google y las empreas privadas siempre  hacen "peticiones de oferta" y los entes públicos siempre sacan "a concurso". No hay duda alguna. ¡Gracias por la lección!
Saludos y ¡gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Anna_Espinosa

Bonjour à tous, 

Que serait la traduction d' "appel d'offres" en espagnol?

Merci


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bienvenue parmi nous, *Anna*.

*Concurso de ofertas* est une des expressions utilisées pour *appel d'offres*.


----------



## Domtom

-
El IATE da la de *Víctor*, pero también _petición de ofertas_ o incluso _subasta de fondos_, así que todo depende del contexto (y de la fiabilidad de la traducción de los documentos recogidos por el IATE).


----------



## gustave

le terme que j'entends toujours est *licitación*.


----------



## Domtom

gustave said:


> le terme que j'entends toujours est *licitación*.


 
*licitación* _(f.)_, appel _(m.)_ d'offres / enchérissement _(m.)_ / soumission ; *licitación al mejor postor:* adjudication au mieux-disant.

FUENTE:

Jacqueline FERRERAS, Gilbert ZONANA:  *Dictionnaire Juridique et Économique *E – F F – E *. *La Maison du Dictionnaire, Paris, 2000, 441 páginas. Pág. 135.


----------



## poupounette

Completamente de acuerdo, en español lo correcto es licitación.


----------



## Cessile

Bonjour/hola!

Comment traduire "appel d'offre"? 
merci!
Cecile


----------



## poupounette

Bonjour, appel d'offre*s *se trouve dans le dictionnaire de WR: licitación, concurso público


----------



## Cessile

merci!
Et pardon, lorsque j'ai cherché, les liens vers le forum ne s'étaient pas affichés, j'ai cru qu'il n'y avait pas encore eu de sujet.


----------



## GURB

Hola
La traduction proposée par le WR est insuffisante. La _licitación_ et le _concurso_ ne concernent que  les appels d'offres publics. Il est tout de même étrange qu'on n'y trouve pas *petición de oferta*, si courant.
* Petición de oferta, demanda* désignent des appels d'offres privés. Par exemple: *hacer una demanda* suffit simplement en fonction du contexte, et, bien sûr,* hacer una petición de oferta.* Pour _concurso_ ce sera: _abrir._
Sin más.


----------



## Cessile

merci beaucoup pour la précision! c'est vrai que dans mon cas , il s'agit d'appels d'offres privées.
Cecile


----------



## Mariest

GURB said:


> Hola
> La traduction proposée par le WR est insuffisante. La _licitación_ et le _concurso_ ne concernent que les appels d'offres publics. Il est tout de même étrange qu'on n'y trouve pas *petición de oferta*, si courant.
> *Petición de oferta, demanda* désignent des appels d'offres privés. Par exemple: *hacer una demanda* suffit simplement en fonction du contexte, et, bien sûr,* hacer una petición de oferta.* Pour _concurso_ ce sera: _abrir._
> Sin más.


 

*llamada a licitación*


----------



## PaulaWulff

Hola a todos! después de leer vuestras respuestas, creo que he entendido lo que quiere decir appel d'offres, pero en esta frase no consigo ver el significado:

"La société a été retenue dans le cadre d'un très important appel d'offres, visant à construire plusieurs ponts dans la région Poitou-Charentes".

¿Quiere decir que la société saca a licitación pública las construcciones de los puentes para que otras empresas puedan invertir? ¿O que es la société la que va a invertir?

Merci à l'avance,
Paula


----------



## GURB

Hola
Es que ha habido una licitación para construir varios puentes y la sociedad X forma parte de las empresas escogidas para conseguir este mercado y realizar las obras. El comitente o solicitante de la obra escogerá la que mejor le parezca.


----------



## PaulaWulff

Gracias! así que en la frase, "être retenue" quiere decir que ha sido escogida?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Sí, escogida, seleccionada, o sea que ha superado la primera selección entre todas ofertas recibidas.


----------

